# ar trigger



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

what is a good trigger to replace factory in a dpms , or which ones to not use


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

*trigger*

you can't go wrong with a geissele. they are expensive but you do get what you pay for. I have also used CMC triggers and for the money they are not bad.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Spend $11 on the JP springs, and lower your mil spec trigger to 4# or below. Mine two are 3.8 and 3.6


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Just about anything on the market is better than a lot of the DPMS factory triggers.. I tried the JP springs on one, and ended up simply giving up on it and getting a Geissele for that gun. It just wouldn't ever lose the feeling that I had filled the lower with pea gravel..


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

THE JAMMER said:


> Spend $11 on the JP springs, and lower your mil spec trigger to 4# or below. Mine two are 3.8 and 3.6


Jammer i bought the JP spring kit and like you I got about a 3.6 trigger pull weight but also got terrible reliability out of my Spikes lower. (fired round went off about 75% of the time** switched to a CMC for about $170.00 and similar pull weight but 100% reliable. (so far)


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

*jp springs*

From my experience the JP springs result in a light firing pin strike. For the most part should be okay with hunting type ammo, but some of the military ball ammo have hard primers and require a hard pin strike.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Geissele 100% all the time I always been a big Timmney not any longer


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Geissele. Just get one and be done, forever.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

topwateraddict said:


> From my experience the JP springs result in a light firing pin strike. For the most part should be okay with hunting type ammo, but some of the military ball ammo have hard primers and require a hard pin strike.


This one would do it for ball ammo.

http://www.joeboboutfitters.com/JP_Enterprises_AR_15_RELIABILITY_ENHANCED_REDUCED_p/jp-jps3.5t.htm


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

Bigj said:


> Geissele 100% all the time I always been a big Timmney not any longer


My experience with Timney AR triggers is good. However, I generally look at Geissele triggers first.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Geissele is my 1st rec, no matter what, but look at ALG and their ACT trigger. I use that on my custom builds as a base trigger and it's great and still well under $100


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Ive got a few of the ALG ACT triggers, Im not a precision shooter by any means but like a step above the milspec trigger. Its worth the small fee they charge.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I put a Geissele G2S in my last build. Excellent 2 stage at a middle of the road price.


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

I have Timney triggers in all 6 of my ARs. Nothing but satisfied with them. Super easy to install.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Another vote for Timney. I have 4 of them.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I love the AR Gold trigger. 

I also like the trigger job done by Bill Springfield. His contact info is all over Arfifteendotcom. Its small dollars, and its basically lower power springs combined with some tweaks of the mil spec parts. I like it for the money. But, its not the AR Gold trigger. Not even close.


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Would the AR gold trigger be a big inprovement on my Colt AR compition match?


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Lower power springs..... 

Lower power springs cause a loss of reliability. Any of you guys running AR gold triggers shooting a lot? I mean 5k plus rounds per year?

Has Timney fixed its pin walking issues?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Lower power springs have never caused a failure to ignite for me, but I too have seen the reports.

I have roughly 6500 rounds fired with the ar gold trigger.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Ernest said:


> Lower power springs have never caused a failure to ignite for me, but I too have seen the reports.
> 
> I have roughly 6500 rounds fired with the ar gold trigger.


Good to know


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

http://www.laruetactical.com/larue-tactical-mbt-2s-trigger


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

First before anyone should recomend a trigger they should ask you this first. How much do you want to spend? And what is the rifles intended purpose?

If you have JP springs you should use their hammer or cut off the tail of yours. Most of the time it's hard primers you will issues with


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

thanks for all the replies ,going with the alg act trigger


----------

